

Ask YC: How to get TechCrunch'd? - aneesh

What can a new &#38; growing web startup do to boost its chances of getting TechCrunch'd?
======
kyro
I think the person suited best to answer this question would be Mike Arrington
himself:

<http://omnisio.com/startupschool08/mike-arrington>

Main point: Tell a story. Don't just bombard him with the same bland
description of your site. Leak information so that he can piece together a
greater conspiracy. And make the process of giving information valuable, as in
not constantly talking about your startup in twitter, but just leaking little
tweets here and there so as to make people think they've discovered a gem.

~~~
dshah
Have a story worth writing about (that you would read yourself, if it wasn't
about your startup).

Watch the video. He really does describe ways to get TechCrunched.

My startup was profiled earlier this year (and it was a great generator of
traffic, leads -- and customers). So, at least in our case, it was worth it.

------
sonink
What worked for us (<http://ReviewGist.com>) was what Mike suggested at
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/11/how_to_get_in_t.html>.

Essentially: Make is short, not more than a couple of sentences and relate it
to something already existing.

------
run4yourlives
You should be asking: Why should we focus on being techcrunch'd?

Look Here: <http://tinyurl.com/5lacfh>

------
JacobAldridge
Raise millions, then crash spectacularly. Deadpool posts are way more enticing
than success stories.

If you're 'new and growing' that won't work, so keep in mind there's more to
TechCrunch than Arrington - I met Duncan Riley at BlogOz last year, and if
he's a reflection of the other bloggers then they're all approachable and keen
to hear your interesting story.

------
guyzero
How about make a service users actually want to use? You were doing that too,
right?

------
noodle
1) get funded 2) be outstanding 3) become popular

------
henning
Offer Michael Arrington an opportunity to kick you when you're down.

